# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  ikan mati mendadak 50 ekor

## syafruddin

sangat berduka... 50 ekor ikan sy mati mendadak dengan ciri kematian, sirip putih dan habis terkikis..kenapa yach????


selanjutnya saya beli lagi 10 ekor ..penyakit sama kembali merenggut jawa ikan sy.

mohon bantu saya... dan bagaimana mengatasinya.. obatnya apa dan dapetinnya dimana
oh ya saya dipadang toko ikan kurang menyediakan obat2 ikan.

terima kasih

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ftupamahu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

